# Where?



## MaidenScotland

Where are you buying your water?

There is not a single bottle to be had within walking distance for me.. 
I have heard Carrefour has Avian but it is 15LE a bottle?


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> Where are you buying your water?
> 
> There is not a single bottle to be had within walking distance for me..
> I have heard Carrefour has Avian but it is 15LE a bottle?


What a time of year to not be able to buy water Guess you'll all be out looking for filters now.What a mess Egypt is right now....power cuts,fuel hard to come by,gas bottles in short supply and now water....wonder what will be next


----------



## GM1

I have asked in Carrefour and they said that they have water in the morning(s). 
Evian water is LE18 a bottle!


----------



## GM1

Can you give me the exact location of this shop? I don't like to be driving to Carrefour, only for water.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Jamjoom said:


> Get a home filter




All our water is filtered.. but I don't like the taste


----------



## MaidenScotland

Jamjoom said:


> We have a store close to Shooting club that only sells water. a small shop. He has a warehouse full of Nestle, Baraka, Safi and Aqua Fina. I just bought 3 boxes.




Nadi Cid?


----------



## Jamjoom

taste of filtered water depending on the filter. if you dont like the taste you have a bad filter.
a 5 stage or a 7 stage produces excellent water. Dont buy a fake one. Do some research. the most important is not the actual machine but the filters you install.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Jamjoom said:


> taste of filtered water depending on the filter. if you dont like the taste you have a bad filter.
> a 5 stage or a 7 stage produces excellent water. Dont buy a fake one. Do some research. the most important is not the actual machine but the filters you install.




Believe me I do not have a fake filter... I only have the very best..


----------



## hurghadapat

*Water*

Interesting read....i realise it is an old story but don't suppose things will have changed much.


Egyptian Chronicles: Aquafina Egypt is from the tap water too


----------



## MaidenScotland

hurghadapat said:


> Interesting read....i realise it is an old story but don't suppose things will have changed much.
> 
> 
> Egyptian Chronicles: Aquafina Egypt is from the tap water too




It was actually taken off the market a few months ago so I suspect any bottles laying around are old stock..


----------



## GM1

Still... Nadi Sid (shooting club) is a big area, please can you give more details.


----------



## MaidenScotland

GM1 said:


> Still... Nadi Sid (shooting club) is a big area, please can you give more details.




I was checking he meant the one in Mohandiseen..


----------



## Lanason

we bought 2 big 18.9l bottles in Rehab Metro and two big cases of Nestle in Katameya Carefore express.


----------



## Jamjoom

There is also a place in Heliopolis.
I will get you address for both.

it is not tap water. it is most likely filtered professionally. it depends on the taste.
My neighbors drink tap water here and their grand father is like 100 years old and has always drank tap water since tap water was used. so its not that bad. dont worry.


----------



## Jamjoom

@maidenscotland

What brand is your filter. Where do you buy filters from? and how long have you had it.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Jamjoom said:


> @maidenscotland
> 
> What brand is your filter. Where do you buy filters from? and how long have you had it.




Please do not concern yourself or worry about my filters.. I do not need help thanks,


----------



## Jamjoom

No i just want to know what brand you think is good since you seem to know.
Because I want to buy one soon.
and if you got it from the UK tell me from where and I will have a friend bring it.


----------



## Jamjoom

I checked placed its closed today for Eid.
It will open in 2 days. I will get you owners number so you can arrange with him


----------



## MaidenScotland

Jamjoom said:


> No i just want to know what brand you think is good since you seem to know.
> Because I want to buy one soon.
> and if you got it from the UK tell me from where and I will have a friend bring it.





No I didn't buy it myself..I can't help you with the brand etc because I do not know.. my water filter was brought in from overseas as are the replacements,


----------



## txlstewart

Local water is not that safe to drink--has many extra "critters" in it....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Jamjoom

Most filters sold in UK are fake unless u buy them from an actual agent. US is much better in that regard.
Its easy to fake a filter


----------



## MaidenScotland

Jamjoom said:


> Most filters sold in UK are fake unless u buy them from an actual agent. US is much better in that regard.
> Its easy to fake a filter


And yet you were going to get a friend to bring you one from the UK

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Jamjoom

I was asking which one you have that you say is good.
A lot of fake chinese brands are around.

Also, I know at least 5 people who are now over 75 years old and they are healthy and always drank tap water here in Cairo. so it cant be that bad.


----------



## mamasue

Jamjoom said:


> Most filters sold in UK are fake unless u buy them from an actual agent. US is much better in that regard.
> Its easy to fake a filter



Ehhhh!!!???
It's illegal to sell fake anything in England !!!
Where are you getting this information from!!??


----------



## mamasue

Jamjoom said:


> I was asking which one you have that you say is good.
> A lot of fake chinese brands are around.
> 
> Also, I know at least 5 people who are now over 75 years old and they are healthy and always drank tap water here in Cairo. so it cant be that bad.


You mean Egyptians?? Yes they'll drink the tap water...they were brought up on it, and their stomachs are used to the bacteria!


----------



## Gounie

I just had a water filter installed as we were limited to 2 bottles per day in El Gouna. I used a company here in El Gouna called Nile Water. They said the filter does not need any maintenance and is guaranteed for five years. It cost Euro 345 including installation. It is a small black unit that fits under the sink and connected to the cold water pipe. When it was installed there was an overpowering new/metally smell. This transferred to the water and to the taste. There is a lever which you move to flush the system every ten days. I kept using the water for everything and also flushing to try and get rid of this smell and taste. The guy came back and said it was very strange and said I needed a carbon filter too. This took away the smell from the water but not from the unit under the cupboard. Still the taste was there but after a week the smell and taste was less. They then came to check again and suggested replacing the pipes connecting everything with Italian pipes and not Egyptian pipes. They said I had to pay for the carbon filter but half price at Euros 55. I said OK to the second filter if the pipes are free. It has now been two weeks and there is still a slight smell under the cupboard of the new filter and taste to the water. I am drinking it all the time and happy not to be buying bottles anymore and throwing away all the plastic. The unit is an Enwa Bin X Membrane water filter UF24 suitable for light use as the water pressure has been reduced a lot. They have now sold out of these units and it will take a few months to import more because of the revolution and transferring money etc.? And the price has gone up.

My friend bought a system that sits on the side of the sink in Spinneys and cost around LE250. It is very ugly and needs new filters every now and then. He has a bathroom he doesn't use so hid it in there and is very happy with it.

I am happier with my metal tasting water now than having confidence in the bottled water. I am hoping the taste will disappear in time! I will have covered the cost in just over a couple of years. The carbon filter requires maintenance every two years.


----------



## Jamjoom

I hope the taste is not a toxic metal contaminant!
best membrane filters are the Dew ones.


----------



## GM1

@ Jamjoom: can you give the *exact* location of the store close to the shooting club or the telephone number of this store?


----------



## kevinthegulf

Oh Dear things are going from bad to worse there, certainly glad I moved away, your current water shortage must be a nightmare to deal with. Nothing appears to be getting better.

Worse as far as I can see is you have a re incarnation of Horus that appears 3 x times worse than the original, 

You have my sympathy
rgds
Kev


----------



## Jamjoom

It's called Bottleneck, people.
Things dont happen overnight.


----------



## canuck2010

We get the big 18 ltr Nestlé pure water directly from the truck 5 bottles at a time. The truck stops right at our building, probably helps we live across the street from a restaurant 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Jamjoom

Human beings are so weak. They cant live without water and life is hell when electricity shuts down. They can get killed by a $0.5 bullet. Amazing.


----------



## MaidenScotland

kevinthegulf said:


> Oh Dear things are going from bad to worse there, certainly glad I moved away, your current water shortage must be a nightmare to deal with. Nothing appears to be getting better.
> 
> Worse as far as I can see is you have a re incarnation of Horus that appears 3 x times worse than the original,
> 
> You have my sympathy
> rgds
> Kev




At least the original Horus could make you laugh......... sometimes lol


----------

